# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Впечатления от сайтов (ограниченные альтернативы)

## Ken

Зашел на сайт http://su.int.ru , оттуда попал на этот форум. Хочу изложить свои впечатления.

Допустим, я не знаю, как дальше жить... Я ищу нечто, чего мне не хватает, захожу на этот сайт, на форум и т.п. И мне предлагают альтернативу. Подсознание очень чувствительно, особенно в период кризиса. И предложенная альтернатива может вселить уверенность, но при этом и жестко ограничить. Например, предлагается пройти тест на склонность к суициду http://su.int.ru/suicide-test/ : дается четыре (4) вопроса с двумя (2) альтернативами. А кто сказал, что альтернативы только две? Если я ни с одной не согласен? И кто сказал, что именно такие вопросы определят эту склонность? Мне воздержаться и не выразить свое мнение или солгать себе? В тесте есть совершенно безобразный вопрос: "Вы уже знаете как покончите с собой?" Да или нет??? То есть, если я отвечу "нет", значит не знаю когда покончу, но подразумевается, что в любом случае покончу?! Других альтернатив нет? Это похоже на косвенное навязывание определенного поведения, программирование. Такие вопросы в гипнозе даже используются чтобы навязать человеку какой-то выбор. Типа, у вас три руки или четыре, вы болван или дебил? Тут даже не важно, что получит человек в результате теста, важно что он сделал свой выбор, отвечая на вопрос. Допустим, я считаю себя человеком не глупым и проигнорирую это. Но постановка человеку подобных ложных альтернатив со стороны (особенно в период кризиса, когда его психика особенно уязвима) влияет не этого человека неосознанно. Если его не устраивает ни одна альтернатива, он может выбрать ту, которая ближе ему, чем другая. Но она все равно будет неверна. Однажды ответив для себя на вопрос нечестно, подсознание может потом не отступиться от этого выбора и начать реализовывать в жизни подобное поведение (раньше бывшее неверным). Это вроде как бессознательное оправдание своего выбора. Как бы для того чтобы лучше поверить в свои слова. Тут налицо скрытое манипулирование человеком.

Позвольте высказать свои впечатления. Да, может быть, я чувствую себя ужасно, но мне кажется, что дилемма "жить или не жить" такая же искусственная альтернатива. Проблема, наверно, в том, что мы, люди, существа творческие. И мы должны _создать_ для себя новую, свою собственноую альтернативу. Если мы не видим готового способа существования, значит мы недостаточно используем свои творческое возможности, чтобы приготовить для себя нечто новое, для чего, наверное, мы собственно и живем. Идеями надо делиться с другими людьми – фантазия тогда обогатится многократно; и мы можем так встретить человека, который нам поможет, и которому поможем мы. Но навязывать другим людям мысль об ограничении выбора в трудную для них минуту – это действие не только психически вредное и деструктивное для него, но вообще жестокое и аморальное. Хотелось бы, чтобы администраторы позаботились о разрешении этой проблемы.

----------


## Blackwinged

Понакатал-то... А толку? Не стоит воспринимать этот тест всерьез. Или ты настолько наивен; или ,может, впервые вышел в интернет, что результат какого-то шутливого теста ты принимаешь так близко к сердцу, да еще и кричишь про "манипулирование"? Прочитай вопросы - они просты и прямолинейны. Это глупый тест, о верности ответа и речи быть не может. 
И не надо рассказывать про кризисные состояния и навязывания мнений. Я уверен, что большинство из прошедших этот тест получив результат не убивались с горя оттого, что их судьба предрешена и они теперь обязательно и всенепременно не/покончат с собой. 

P.S. Извиняюсь за сумбур и бессвязность, спать хочу.

----------


## Artist

И снова, бей жизнелюбов! :Big Grin: 
Если серьезно, то, ввиду отсутсвия собственных мыслей на заданную тему, соглашусь с Blackwinged.

----------


## Ken

> может, впервые вышел в интернете


 Я в инете лет 10 уже! :wink: 




> Это глупый тест, о верности ответа и речи быть не может.


 А нафига он тогда?




> И снова, бей жизнелюбов!


 Я может к жизни аналитически отношусь...  :roll:

----------


## Blackwinged

> Я в инете лет 10 уже!


 Ты был на aeterna.ru?



> А нафига он тогда?


 Это, типа, черный хумор. Просто *не принимай его всерьез*.



> Я может к жизни аналитически отношусь...


 Судя по твоему анализу теста - жить тебе трудно придется.

----------


## grey

скажу сразу не читая полностью. только про мой тест. это просто тест для поднятия настроения и не более  :Smile:

----------


## grey

> скажу сразу не читая полностью. только про мой тест. это просто тест для поднятия настроения и не более


 прочитал всё ваше сообщение и сообщения участников.
Blackwinged правильно сказал что это просто шутка, а не реальный тест.
я собирался серьёзный тест разместить, но так как он ещё не готов то придёмал этот. вопросы придумал кстати за 3 минуты  :Smile:

----------


## Rajtaro

Знаешь, тест то смешной (наверное), но когда этот тест надцатый и думаешь "ну вот.,счас все будет норм", а получаешь "ты суи" закрадывается сначала маленький дымок, а потом толстая уверенность,что ты на правильном пути и нож в руке не случайность, а так и должно быть.

----------


## Blackwinged

> Знаешь, тест то смешной (наверное)


 Ясен пень, что в серьезный психологический тест на склонность к су не будут вставлять всякие приколы ввиде монолога сайта. 



> "ну вот.,счас все будет норм", а получаешь "ты суи"


 Противоречие. Когда ты думаешь, что "сейчас все будет норм", ты не думаешь ежедневно о смысле жизни и не обдумываешь собственную кончину. 
Короче, успокойтесь уже, блин.
*grey*



> просто шутка, а не реальный тест.


 Хм, может стоит написать об этом на сайте? А то еще суициднется с горя какой-нибудь придурь.  :Smile: 



> я собирался серьёзный тест разместить, но так как он ещё не готов то придёмал этот. вопросы придумал кстати за 3 минуты


 Кстати, если будешь писать серьезный тест на склонность к су - почитай какой-нибудь литературы по психологии, чтобы иметь представление о сабже.

----------


## matfey68

> Знаешь, тест то смешной (наверное), но когда этот тест надцатый и думаешь "ну вот.,счас все будет норм", а получаешь "ты суи" закрадывается сначала маленький дымок, а потом толстая уверенность,что ты на правильном пути и нож в руке не случайность, а так и должно быть.


 Самовнушение конешно же вешь сильная! Можно и не быть суицидным по природе, но если ты каждый день будиш об этом читать и смотреть разные передачи(не важно осуждают ли они су или нет),ты решиши для себя что это единственный выход!
А тест создан,как я понимаю только для поднятия настроения,и он не расчитан на то чтоб его проходил один и тот же человек х знает сколько раз!

----------


## grey

> Кстати, если будешь писать серьезный тест на склонность к су - почитай какой-нибудь литературы по психологии, чтобы иметь представление о сабже.


 ясное дело

----------


## Александр

Мне тест понравился  :Big Grin:  т.е. развеселил. Grey спасибо, весь вечер потом настроение было нормальное  :Smile:

----------


## fucka rolla

> скажу сразу не читая полностью. только про мой тест. это просто тест для поднятия настроения и не более :)


 да ну....мне тест грустным показался... монолог сайта, КАК живого человека, еще и на черном фоне....определенно одиноко становится, когда тебя пытается развеселить страница в нете говоря о смерти....

----------


## PutnikSmerti

этот тест, по мне, рубать без содрогания!

лучше БЕЗ, чем с...

----------


## PutnikSmerti

> Я в инете лет 10 уже!
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Ты был на aeterna.ru?


 лучше там не быть!

тестов как таковых мало... MMPI (500 с чем-то вопросов) пройдите)))
могу название проги дать, в которой он есть(можно погуглить)... анализ по http://www.naritsyn.ru/read/all/kto/MMPI.htm

----------

